# IEC question



## pobear (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi myself, my husband and our 20 month old Daughter are hoping to move to Canada on a IEC visa which we have both applied for. We sent off the application forms in the same envelope and both received emails to say that they were received by the office in Paris. 
However my husband has already got an email to say that his application has been approved at the first stage (2days ago) and he now has to pay the €110 fee, I haven't received one of this emails yet and I am starting to worry! 
The two applications should have been looked at together since they were in the same envelope so now I am convinced I'm not going to get the visa  
We are obviously going to pay the one fee for now and hope for the best that I get an email soon, although checking my emails every 5 seconds isn't helping one bit.

Does anyone have any advice or do I just need to chill out and stop thinking worst case scenario:tongue1:


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey

Have you had any more news? I wouldn't be too worried about it, I would imagine that even though the application may have been sent off together they will be processed individually and so may end up on different people's desk and therefore dependant upon that persons workload.

How long ago did you apply? I am expecting it to take 8 weeks to process, according to the CIC website anyway... just waiting for the police certificate to drop through the letter box now.

good luck.


----------



## pobear (Mar 24, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Hey
> 
> Have you had any more news? I wouldn't be too worried about it, I would imagine that even though the application may have been sent off together they will be processed individually and so may end up on different people's desk and therefore dependant upon that persons workload.
> 
> ...



Got word back from the Embassy in France and there is something wrong with my application Not sure what it is but I am guessing it is the proof of funds form as this is the only thing that differed from the other application. So I am basically waiting for them so send me back the form before I can reapply. Here's hoping the programme doesn't fill up in the next few days or I don't know what we will do!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

******. I'm still waiting for my police check certificate, it's been 2.5 weeks and i haven't received it and until I get that I can't send off my app.

Same here, hoping it doesn't fill up by the time I am able to send it off!

Good luck, hopefully you'll get it sorted quickly.


----------



## pobear (Mar 24, 2011)

JimJams said:


> ******. I'm still waiting for my police check certificate, it's been 2.5 weeks and i haven't received it and until I get that I can't send off my app.
> 
> Same here, hoping it doesn't fill up by the time I am able to send it off!
> 
> Good luck, hopefully you'll get it sorted quickly.



That is a pain waiting for the police certificate, hopefully it arrives soon for you! 
I have everything ready and in an envelope to get it in the post first thing in the morning :clap2:
My husband has had an email from the Embassy about his application and it is saying the processing time is roughly 4 weeks for his application now which is great!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally got certificate through, NO TRACE, whoop! I knew I wouldn't have any convictions but have been arrested (but not charged) for drunkeness and fighting... glad that didn't come back to bite me in the ass!

Now just need a bank to verify my money and the application is in the post!!!

Have you had any more luck with your application? Was it the proof of funds form which was incorrect?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Pobear, who do you bank with? I'm with HSBC and they point blank refused to provide proof of funds letter, would only provide bank statement and even that they refuse to sign or stamp... Not sure what to do now....


----------



## pobear (Mar 24, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Pobear, who do you bank with? I'm with HSBC and they point blank refused to provide proof of funds letter, would only provide bank statement and even that they refuse to sign or stamp... Not sure what to do now....


Ah no that is a pain alright! We are with Bank of Ireland, they filled in and stamped the forms for us no problem. I really don't know if a bank statement is enough, but in theory it should be enough as long as it has your name and your balance on it?
I know a bank statement is all you need when actually entering Canada so maybe chance it? Not much help sorry!

I re sent my application yesterday so fingers crossed all is in order this time.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck. I've emailed IEC asking them, but they say on their site that they need the form filled out or a letter. Bloody annoying cos have more than enough money in my account and wasn't expecting any problems. I have 2 other accounts, but they have no money in them... will find out if they are able to do it and transfer some money across!

thanks


----------



## caitlind (Mar 31, 2011)

*Also issues with IEC Ireland! Age limit?*

Hi everyone, my issue is with the age limit. It says clearly on the site that for Irish citizens the age limit is 35...my partner is trying to apply and is 31, but when we apply to get the application form, we get an error message saying that is exempt as he is over 30... now we don't know what to do! Has anyone else had this issue?? I don't know whether it's a site issue or an issue with the rules.. let's hope it's with the site...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely looks like he should be eligible, the over 30 thing looks like it is the the UK criteria... sure you are on the correct country site?

International Experience Canada

Otherwise I would suggest you email them, there is a contact us tab there with the email address...

good luck


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally managed to get a bank to write a proof of funds letter and sent off just over a week ago. Got an email yesterday that my application had been conditionally accepted and I need to pay my visa fee. Very happy now and I am very close now


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

*second iec stage*

hey guys, ive been sent the provisonally accepted email from the iec, ive paid the fee, and sent the proof of payment, they sent an email saying proof of paymenbt has been recieved and they will begin the final stage. i havnt heard anything since. does london email me when they recieve the app? or do they wait till theyve checked it out first?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done! I got notification and paid my fees the other day but have not sent the proof yet, so I can't answer I'm afraid. I think you are good though, they seem to be very good with keeping you informed at every stage, and I know my initial email from them said processing was about 6 weeks and you shouldn't email them during this time... how many weeks did your email say and how long has it been now? Since they say they have received payment I would guess that it has been passed to London.

Quick question for you, I paid my fee via online banking, so my proof of posting is the online notification and not one sent through post (I am waiting for this to arrive this week hopefully though)... given all the bank holidays we have, if I don't receive the paper copy then will send them the online print out. 

How did you pay and what proof did you send them? I put my name, date of birth and application number in a message box with payment...


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

i transferd the money from my account to theirs using the iban number they gave me. the bank filled out a form that had all the details on that was required, confirming the transfer. i then scanned into my computer and sent to the address. i got the confirmation that they have recieved it. i havnt heard anything since. the time they gave me was 6 weeks, its been two so i shouldnt really be worrying just yet. could you let me know when you hear from yours? and ill do the same. thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to send them proof, hoping my letter arrives by tomorrow otherwise banks shut till next week cost of bank holidays! I have the proof from online so hopefully that will do! I will keep you updated but you will prob hear before me.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoop, received the payment letter through post with all the required details and it has been submitted. One step closer! Will keep you posted. Good luck with your app.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Whoop, received the payment letter through post with all the required details and it has been submitted. One step closer! Will keep you posted. Good luck with your app.


well done! that is good news! i still havnt heard anything, ill keep you posted!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I got an email from them yesterday saying the following. This indicates to me that you just will not hear ANYTHING from them until the application has been processed. Looks like you received this as well so just a waiting game now! Where about's in Canada are to looking to go and when you thinking of heading off?



> We are pleased to inform you that your application has been accepted by the Youth Mobility Unit.
> 
> Your file was forwarded to the Visa Section at the High Commission of Canada in the UK today for the second evaluation phase. If your application is accepted at this stage, a Letter of Introduction will be sent to the email address that you provided on your IEC application form.
> ...
> ...


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

@Jimjams - they cannot deny you a proof of funds letter. If they keep saying no then keep asking to see higher and higher people. Alternatively take the funds out and put them with a bank that will give you proof of funds.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

They probably can, except they don't seem to be able to. I've asked them specifically and their reply has been no! I have managed to get the letter from a very friendly bank staff but only because he had been in fhs states and knew how much of a ball ache immigration had been! I think hsbc would have caved in but luckily another bank had been sufficient. Still leaves a bad taste when your main bank that you have been dealing with for years cannot help out!

Anyway my application is in, through to second stage do happy days!


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I got an email from them yesterday saying the following. This indicates to me that you just will not hear ANYTHING from them until the application has been processed. Looks like you received this as well so just a waiting game now! Where about's in Canada are to looking to go and when you thinking of heading off?


I didnt get that email! The one i got just confirmed they received the proof, it didnt say they sent. What should u do!? Man im worried now!


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I got an email from them yesterday saying the following. This indicates to me that you just will not hear ANYTHING from them until the application has been processed. Looks like you received this as well so just a waiting game now! Where about's in Canada are to looking to go and when you thinking of heading off?


this is the only message i recieved:

"We hereby confirm that your proof of payment of the International Experience Canada (IEC) participation fee was received at the Youth Mobility Unit of the Embassy of Canada in France on 15-04-2011.

We will now undertake a final verification of your file. If everything is in order, we will forward it to the Visa Section at the High Commission of Canada in the UK for the second evaluation phase"

i didnt receive the one you mention above. i dont know what to do?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure, have you checked the SPAM folder to make sure it hasn't ended up in there? As far as I can tell the emails are sent by an automated system since they seem to be sent at the same time everyday... You could send an email to [email protected] and ask them if you should have received this email, I emailed them about the proof of funds letter and they were pretty quick getting back to me... I think you should be fine anyway and I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Not sure, have you checked the SPAM folder to make sure it hasn't ended up in there? As far as I can tell the emails are sent by an automated system since they seem to be sent at the same time everyday... You could send an email to [email protected] and ask them if you should have received this email, I emailed them about the proof of funds letter and they were pretty quick getting back to me... I think you should be fine anyway and I wouldn't worry too much.


 i looked in all my folders, i dont have the email. i have emailed them with the address you gave me, thanks for that. i just find it strange that you got your email before me and you sent your proof of payment after me, it tells me somthing is wrong. i hope not, allthough i havnt recieved an email syaing i havnt got it, which they say they would send if i wasnt to be succesfull. maybe im just panicking for no reason.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

i don't think there is anything wrong since you passed the first stage and filled in forms correctly and are eligible otherwise they would not have asked for payment. And since you received the email about payment being received you know that was ok... worth checking though just to be sure. Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Where in Canada are you looking to go and when you looking to head off?


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> i don't think there is anything wrong since you passed the first stage and filled in forms correctly and are eligible otherwise they would not have asked for payment. And since you received the email about payment being received you know that was ok... worth checking though just to be sure. Good luck and let us know how you get on.
> 
> Where in Canada are you looking to go and when you looking to head off?


ive emailed them, maybe they will email back, i dunno, it does say they wont answer questions about my app before the 6 weeks are up.
if all is well im going to the yukon, ive been offerd a job up there, it sounds great. i hope it all comes through, ill be leaving as soon as it does. 
what are your plans? where are you going?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, way up north! What you gonna be doing up there, oil and gas related or working on the mountains?

I'm gonna be heading up to Toronto or Vancouver, I work in IT so my best bet of finding work... may possibly head to Montreal cos I have relatives there but haven't decided yet. I'll be leaving towards the end of the year though so still have plenty of time.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Me and my GF are applying for IEC, however we are still waiting for our police certs to come through! we sent off for these on wednesday, they received them on thursday and we paid the 77.00gpb for the 2 day and next day delivery service! I am hoping we get them through on Tuesday so we can send them off asap, I am really worried that we will miss out on a place! its been a sort of last minute decision to go for it! lol.

What do you think is the best way to send them application to paris? we are thinking paying for the airmail which costs 5.75 and takes between 2 and 6 days, or either parcelforce next day delivery but thats 33.70! hmmm just want to get them sent off and get the ball rolling! we are not planning on going over there till October/November but its just a big stress at the moment and the application form itself looks daunting with getting the proof of funds signed!


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Wow, way up north! What you gonna be doing up there, oil and gas related or working on the mountains?
> 
> I'm gonna be heading up to Toronto or Vancouver, I work in IT so my best bet of finding work... may possibly head to Montreal cos I have relatives there but haven't decided yet. I'll be leaving towards the end of the year though so still have plenty of time.


ill be working in a hotel, its in the middle of nowhere, way out in the wilderness. ive allways wanted to go to the yukon so couldnt turn it down! ill do it for the summer, and then travel around the rest of canada for a while.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Me and my GF are applying for IEC, however we are still waiting for our police certs to come through! we sent off for these on wednesday, they received them on thursday and we paid the 77.00gpb for the 2 day and next day delivery service! I am hoping we get them through on Tuesday so we can send them off asap, I am really worried that we will miss out on a place! its been a sort of last minute decision to go for it! lol.
> 
> What do you think is the best way to send them application to paris? we are thinking paying for the airmail which costs 5.75 and takes between 2 and 6 days, or either parcelforce next day delivery but thats 33.70! hmmm just want to get them sent off and get the ball rolling! we are not planning on going over there till October/November but its just a big stress at the moment and the application form itself looks daunting with getting the proof of funds signed!


My police certificate took about 2 weeks, but that was with normal service. Bit of bad timing for you with all the bank holidays! Hopefully you'll get them next week but don't wait to get your proof of funds since may involve a bit of running around!!! It's valid for 3 months anyway so that'll mean you are ready to go as soon as you get it.

The forms are not that difficult. Just make sure you fill everything in, it's pretty basic stuff really but daunting cos there are so many pages. Also make sure you put them in the correct order. There is a checklist page with all this though. You'll also need to send them an up to date CV with locations of your work places on (just London, UK is sufficient apparently but I included the full address)

I sent my form off using normal royal mail service. It was about a pound or so and I sent it off on 4/5th April and they had received it on 7th April. Only thing is with the bank holidays again...

Good luck and let me know if you need any help with the forms.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Me and my GF are applying for IEC, however we are still waiting for our police certs to come through! we sent off for these on wednesday, they received them on thursday and we paid the 77.00gpb for the 2 day and next day delivery service! I am hoping we get them through on Tuesday so we can send them off asap, I am really worried that we will miss out on a place! its been a sort of last minute decision to go for it! lol.
> 
> What do you think is the best way to send them application to paris? we are thinking paying for the airmail which costs 5.75 and takes between 2 and 6 days, or either parcelforce next day delivery but thats 33.70! hmmm just want to get them sent off and get the ball rolling! we are not planning on going over there till October/November but its just a big stress at the moment and the application form itself looks daunting with getting the proof of funds signed!


i sent my police check using special delivery royal mail. it took AGES. so i sent my app to paris by DHL. it cost 50£ but got there for the next day, so i would recomend using a courier like them.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

matt086024 said:


> ill be working in a hotel, its in the middle of nowhere, way out in the wilderness. ive allways wanted to go to the yukon so couldnt turn it down! ill do it for the summer, and then travel around the rest of canada for a while.


I don't blame you mate, it'll be an experience to say the least!!! I am going to try and organise some work before I go, or least network at much as possible. I will go where ever the work is but want to be near some mountains/outdoorsy places!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

matt086024 said:


> i sent my police check using special delivery royal mail. it took AGES. so i sent my app to paris by DHL. it cost 50£ but got there for the next day, so i would recomend using a courier like them.


I sent both my police check and application by normal post. Police check was received in their offices very quickly but took 2 weeks to process, felt like an eternity!!! Application form was no problem, the visa office are very good with the emails and keeping you up to fate on what is going on generally.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

JimJams said:


> My police certificate took about 2 weeks, but that was with normal service. Bit of bad timing for you with all the bank holidays! Hopefully you'll get them next week but don't wait to get your proof of funds since may involve a bit of running around!!! It's valid for 3 months anyway so that'll mean you are ready to go as soon as you get it.
> 
> The forms are not that difficult. Just make sure you fill everything in, it's pretty basic stuff really but daunting cos there are so many pages. Also make sure you put them in the correct order. There is a checklist page with all this though. You'll also need to send them an up to date CV with locations of your work places on (just London, UK is sufficient apparently but I included the full address)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, yeah I know I am gutted about the bank holidays but hopefully I can get it all sent off by next Wednesday/Thursday which means they should hopefully receive by the end of the week after, I just wish the website would update to inform people if availability is still good for the visa's, It would just be my luck for them to close the programme because its full just as I send the application off!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah that's annoying. Afaik, if you are still able to apply for the very initial stage through the website that means they still have places, because they will remove that link once they are full... but that could obviously change as people send their forms in, but hopeful at least! I think people are having more issues this year because of the police certificate and proof of funds form.

If you are unlucky then also look at applying through Bunac. They have been given a specific allowance of visa's so they may have some left (maybe ring them to check), but it will cost you £250 odd + normal visa fees... but once you pay that fee they 'reserve' a visa for you.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah I have seen the BUNAC thing, we were tempted but £250 is alot of money considering we wont really be using their services, however if for whatever reason the IEC fills up over the next week or two then we will look into BUNAC as they save us a place, and as far as I am aware they still have places left.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck, hopefully you'll be ok.They were the only ones to offer the visa's until this year, I was about to apply through them in January this year but luckily found out it had changed this year! I don't need any of their services either, but last option!


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I don't blame you mate, it'll be an experience to say the least!!! I am going to try and organise some work before I go, or least network at much as possible. I will go where ever the work is but want to be near some mountains/outdoorsy places!


Hey. have you heard anything else yet? i still havnt recieved that email. i emailed iec asking for info, but have had no reply.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

matt086024 said:


> Hey. have you heard anything else yet? i still havnt recieved that email. i emailed iec asking for info, but have had no reply.


No, I doubt I will hear anything more for 5-6 weeks now... I'm guessing you haven't had a reply to your email yet? I would wait a few days, since it was a long weekend due to Easter everyone would have been off, including those in France (whereas next weekend France continues to work on as normal). I would imagine they have a bit of a back log of emails to get through...


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> No, I doubt I will hear anything more for 5-6 weeks now... I'm guessing you haven't had a reply to your email yet? I would wait a few days, since it was a long weekend due to Easter everyone would have been off, including those in France (whereas next weekend France continues to work on as normal). I would imagine they have a bit of a back log of emails to get through...


Hey, i just received the "missing" email today!! im very relieved!! hows your app going, have you heard any more?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, strange that took so long! Good news though, least it is underway. Nothing more on mine yet... But I bet you're itching to get that visa asap whereas i have a little time. How's your plans coming along on moving over?


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Wow, strange that took so long! Good news though, least it is underway. Nothing more on mine yet... But I bet you're itching to get that visa asap whereas i have a little time. How's your plans coming along on moving over?


everything is sorted for me to go, im just waiting on the visa, to be honest i didnt leave enough time for things to go wrong, thats why ive been a bit panicky.
i think they sent it ages ago, but it got lost somehow, ive been back and forth with hotmail all weekend telling them that im having problems with my account, and the message turned up today, i guess ill never know for sure why it took so long, but im pleased its here.


----------



## Neil87 (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

Just been searching on google for processing times for IEC 2011 applications and found this blog, thought it'd be good to sign up to see how other people are progressing with their applications.

Got my confirmation from the embassy this morning (NZ time) stating that the Youth Mobility Unit had conditionally accepted my application, and it'd been forwarded to the UK to be finalised/approved.

However I've read on a few threads and discussions that it can take anywhere up to 13 weeks to be processed (worse case scenario).

Cheers

Neil


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

That's good news, it means there are still places available... my initial email said a processing time of 6 weeks, so I'm guessing it will be early June for me. I'm not too worried about it taking longer but hopefully will be quicker for Matt since he is in a hurry.

Keep us updated.

thanks


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Had my Conditional Acceptance today! woo, not bad considering they only received the application yesterday! now when it gets sent off to London, what additional checks do they do? I know this may seem a silly question but do they do a credit check or anything? I have quite a bad past from when I was 18 so my credit rating isnt the best. Has anyone actually been refused after the condtional acceptance? from what I hear when you have the conditional acceptance you pretty much have the visa (although I am sure there are some cases where you could get refused)


----------



## rory_jenkins (May 3, 2011)

MY TAKE ON THE IEC AND HOPE MY APPLICATION WAS..

me and my friend applied the same day and sent the application in the post together..
my post arrived 3days before his according the the email we got 3days apart..they both got send to london via paris and both got accepted.his was issued 7days before mine and we have both same police record(no offences) same age,location and credit reports pretty much.took 7 and 8 weeks.

so i think everybodys application is totally different,never consistant..
one of my other friends got rejected becuause he had been to jail.but another friend was accpted and hes been fined and been to court loads of times with community service ect..think all depends on who reviews your application and if they like your face hahaha. that sounded pervy lol

hope this helps..

im going Calgary on 19th MAY....anybody else going to be there??

rory


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Just to let you know some good news, today I got an email confirming my acceptance to the program and got mg letter to introduction valid until this time next year (was hoping it would actually take a few more weeks).

Took 5 weeks or so since i sent off my initial app.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Just to let you know some good news, today I got an email confirming my acceptance to the program and got mg letter to introduction valid until this time next year (was hoping it would actually take a few more weeks).
> 
> Took 5 weeks or so since i sent off my initial app.


congratulations mate!! thats great news!
im still waiting on mine, im suppossed to fly on sunday. haha. hopefully it will come this week. yours took 5 weeks right? this is my 5-6th week this week.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Just to let you know some good news, today I got an email confirming my acceptance to the program and got mg letter to introduction valid until this time next year (was hoping it would actually take a few more weeks).
> 
> Took 5 weeks or so since i sent off my initial app.



What did they say your processing time would be originally? did it happen a lot quicker than they stated? I mean when they sent me an email to say that they had received it in France they gave me an 11 week timeframe, but I got my conditional within 24 hours of them receiving it (which seems alot quicker than other people are experiencing at the moment) it was then sent to London 48 hours later, so i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be alot quicker than 11 weeks (more like 5-6 weeks!)


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

My original email said 6 weeks, actual timeline as follows:

7th April, application received
13th April, Conditional acceptance
21st April, payment received
12th May, visa received


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

JimJams said:


> My original email said 6 weeks, actual timeline as follows:
> 
> 7th April, application received
> 13th April, Conditional acceptance
> ...


Ok thanks JimJams, so yours was actually only in London for 3 weeks and took 6 days to received your conditional acceptance?

Although when mine was received in France I was told 11 weeks I am still holding out that it will be quicker, because I recieved my conditional acceptance in less than 24 hours, and 3 days later it was forwarded to London, my application was in France for less than a week, I cannot see it taking 10 weeks to process the application in London, surely?


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> My original email said 6 weeks, actual timeline as follows:
> 
> 7th April, application received
> 13th April, Conditional acceptance
> ...


thanks, mine is weirdly very similar, 

7th april, app received
13th april, conditional exceptance
15th april, payment recieved

then had long wait, on the 2nd may it was sent to london, now i havnt heard anything, my deadlines up on the 19th. :-(


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

matt086024 said:


> thanks, mine is weirdly very similar,
> 
> 7th april, app received
> 13th april, conditional exceptance
> ...



hmmm I wonder why it took so long for them to send yours to London?

My timeline so far is

4th May - app received
5th May - conditional acceptance
9th May - Payment received on 6th May
10th May - app sent to London


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> hmmm I wonder why it took so long for them to send yours to London?
> 
> My timeline so far is
> 
> ...


the timelines dont make any sense at all, they are really random, it says they operate on "first come, first served" basis, it dosnt seem that way to me.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

matt086024 said:


> the timelines dont make any sense at all, they are really random, it says they operate on "first come, first served" basis, it dosnt seem that way to me.


Yeah the timelines do seem to be all over the place, I was given 11 weeks in my initial email, however I fail to see how it can be in London for 10 weeks! it was only in France for a week, but we'll see what happens. Im not planning on travelling till October so im in no rush but would like to know asap.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Yeah the timelines do seem to be all over the place, I was given 11 weeks in my initial email, however I fail to see how it can be in London for 10 weeks! it was only in France for a week, but we'll see what happens. Im not planning on travelling till October so im in no rush but would like to know asap.


im travellling at the weekend. maaaaaan i need it to get here soon!! if not hopefully canada will let me through on my 3 month holiday visa and i can wait for it there, they say its down to the officer on the day if they let me through. then i can go to the usa border to activate it when i receive the letter of introduction.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

matt086024 said:


> im travellling at the weekend. maaaaaan i need it to get here soon!! if not hopefully canada will let me through on my 3 month holiday visa and i can wait for it there, they say its down to the officer on the day if they let me through. then i can go to the usa border to activate it when i receive the letter of introduction.


hey guys!!! the letter of introduction just arrived!!!! i can go! :clap2:lane:


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> My original email said 6 weeks, actual timeline as follows:
> 
> 7th April, application received
> 13th April, Conditional acceptance
> ...


hey guys!!! the letter of introduction just arrived!!!! i can go! :clap2:lane:


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

matt086024 said:


> hey guys!!! the letter of introduction just arrived!!!! i can go! :clap2:lane:


Congrats!!! what did they say your initial timeline was? 6 weeks as well?


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Congrats!!! what did they say your initial timeline was? 6 weeks as well?


thanks! yeah 6 weeks, the 6 weeks would have been over on thursday 19th may.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

matt086024 said:


> thanks! yeah 6 weeks, the 6 weeks would have been over on thursday 19th may.


Hmmm i'm starting to think that even though the first part of the process was extremely quick, it will take the 11 weeks they advised! grrrr!


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Hmmm i'm starting to think that even though the first part of the process was extremely quick, it will take the 11 weeks they advised! grrrr!


are u sure the time is 11 weeks? the website says it still 6..


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

matt086024 said:


> are u sure the time is 11 weeks? the website says it still 6..


Yeah it said on the email I received when they confirmed they had received my app in France that the current timeframe for my application is 11 weeks! we'll see but hopefully it will be quicker as I want to book flights etc and dont want to book any flight until I have the LOI.

Just had a quick look on IEC website and it currently says 8 weeks processing time, so hopefully it will be nearer that.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

matt086024 said:


> hey guys!!! the letter of introduction just arrived!!!! i can go! :clap2:lane:


Awesome news mate, talk about cutting it close! The processing fimes do seem to be totally random, i'm guessing they assign you a case officer so may depend on their workloads and holidays?

Have an awesome time and let us know how you get on over there.


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Awesome news mate, talk about cutting it close! The processing fimes do seem to be totally random, i'm guessing they assign you a case officer so may depend on their workloads and holidays?
> 
> Have an awesome time and let us know how you get on over there.


i will, thanks for the all the advise and keeping me upto date with things


----------



## Neil87 (May 4, 2011)

Hi chaps,

Just to let you know, I received my LOI this morning (19th May NZ time). The Youth Mobility Unit received my application on the 18th April so just thought I'd let you guys know


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Neil87 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> Just to let you know, I received my LOI this morning (19th May NZ time). The Youth Mobility Unit received my application on the 18th April so just thought I'd let you guys know


cool, nice one. 4 week turnaround is pretty quick, looks like theres a fair few of us been getting them recently.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am still holding out for a quick turnaround myself......


----------



## Neil87 (May 4, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed for you mate, I know how painful the waiting around is. What (and when) was the last thing you heard from them?


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Neil87 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you mate, I know how painful the waiting around is. What (and when) was the last thing you heard from them?



Thanks mate, well my timeline so far is:

Thursday 29th april - sent via parcel force
Wednesday 4th may - acknowledgment email
Thursday 5th may - condtional acceptance email
Friday 6th may - paid the wire transfer
Monday 9th may - ackowledgment of fee email
Tuesday 10th may - sent to london email!

So I know its only been in 2 weeks overall and I have a long way to go but hopefully it wont be the 11 weeks that was in my initial email!


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Neil87 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you mate, I know how painful the waiting around is. What (and when) was the last thing you heard from them?


yep same here, im sure you will be fine. i worried right up untill i got it, it worked out in the end for me , every ones processs time is completly different.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah everyone's does seem to be completely different, like I have seen people post who are still waiting 11+ weeks on, whereas other people are getting there in 4-6 weeks, it seems completely random!

Well ill try and use the time efficiently and decide where were gonna actually go! (leaning towards Vancouver at the moment)


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

After you receive your LOI does your 12 months visa start for that day, or does your time start that day you pass immigration at the border in Canada?


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

it starts from the day you pass through immigration, but you have to do it within 12 months of receiving you LOI


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> it starts from the day you pass through immigration, but you have to do it within 12 months of receiving you LOI


Thanks for the quick reply 
That's great news then I'll have plenty of time to sort out insurance, place to stay and everything else.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 19, 2011)

It seems as though the IEC is completely random in its processing times because I have now been waiting almost 16 weeks (despite being quoted a 6 week processing time) and people who put there applications in after me have already received their LOIs...

Also, has anyone (who has been waiting a REALLY long time for their LOI) had any luck contacting the IEC people via email? I have sent 3 emails now and had no response other than an automated email saying that my message will be forwarded to the correct people...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I've emailed them general questions when I was struggling with proof of funds and they replied within 1-2 days normally... not sure what the process is with answering questions once it is in progress...

That's a phenomenally long time you been waiting! Was there anything unusual about your application, maybe you have lived abroad somewhere else for a while, or anything on your criminal record that may be causing the extra delay?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I was told 11 weeks and I received my LOI in 3 weeks. There is something wrong somewhere if your waiting 16 weeks you need to contact them. I'd send 2 emails a day until they reply.


----------



## kgr32 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey guys, 

i know you lot were worrying about leaving it late and there not being any visa's left, but ive only just started the application process.... wish me luck.

On my application it mentions the following;

"In addition to the IEC Application Form, there are two Citizenship and Immigation Canada (CIC) forms to be completed"

did you all do this? can you adivse what the 2 forms are? is it the forms in section 1 and 2 on this link (had to put VVV. instead of the 3 w's because i cannnot post url's yet.)

VVV.international.gc.ca/canada-europa/france/jeunesse-youth/formulairesCIC_CICforms-en.asp#1295

any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

KGR


----------



## kgr32 (Jun 22, 2011)

Geggs1 said:


> I was told 11 weeks and I received my LOI in 3 weeks. There is something wrong somewhere if your waiting 16 weeks you need to contact them. I'd send 2 emails a day until they reply.


Gregg, 

when did you send yours off? 3 weeks is very fast.

website currently says 2 weeks in paris then 8 once its gone back to the UK, could do with it being faster than that!

only sent my police form off today. but paid the nice fee of £77 for a quick turn around. 

on that note, did anyone else pay the £70 for the 2 day and how long did it take for them?

Cheers

KGR


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

kgr32 said:


> Gregg,
> 
> when did you send yours off? 3 weeks is very fast.
> 
> ...


The whole process took 4 weeks in total as I already had a police check report. 

Sent my paper work off to Paris 16th may 
My visa arrived 13th June. I'm ex army so that might have speeded things up but not sure. 

Good luck mate, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## kgr32 (Jun 22, 2011)

Geggs1 said:


> The whole process took 4 weeks in total as I already had a police check report.
> 
> Sent my paper work off to Paris 16th may
> My visa arrived 13th June. I'm ex army so that might have speeded things up but not sure.
> ...



Ive got a couple of questions relating to the IEC form, and the IMM1295E (Application for work permit) 

on the IEC 2 page application, section B asks about your employment in canada? do you need to complete this if you do not have anything lined up?

Similarly, form IMM1295E which it says i need to complete??? End of page 2 and onto page 3 is details of work in Canada, it has let me validate this form without completing lines 2 and 3 which are name and address of employer, but to validate the form i had to fill in lines 4 and 5 which ask what my ocupation will be and intended duration of employment?

Any help would be massivly appreciated, i have e-mailed the IEC but not holding my breath for a prompt response! 

Thanks

KGR


----------



## kgr32 (Jun 22, 2011)

Going round in circles now! 

I have seen a few places people have commented that they did not complete any additional CIC forms, according to the e-mail with the kit i got i need to complete;

"In addition to the IEC Application Form, there are two Citizenship and Immigation Canada (CIC) forms to be completed. In order to help you, the instructions on how to fill out these forms have been adapted to the IEC initiative. "

This takes you to a like with forms IMM 1295E and IMM 5645.

Did you guys all do these????

Sorry for all the questions, but cannot afford for this to be rejected because i did not complete everything!

Thanks

KGR


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just put " N/A " in the boxes that I couldn't answer. 

Questions like, " GIve details of employer " just put N/A.

Reference the CIC forms, if your going alone you only need to fill out
Section 1-2 and step 1 of section 3

Good luck


----------



## kgr32 (Jun 22, 2011)

Geggs1 said:


> I just put " N/A " in the boxes that I couldn't answer.
> 
> Questions like, " GIve details of employer " just put N/A.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks.... Getting There....

On the top of the 5645 form, the one about family members.... The first question asks "type of application" - Visitor, worker, student, other

What did you lot put? as the WHP is as the name suggests a Working Holiday... so is it work or visiting? or other? 

Yet again, thanks for any help, it is appreciated.

KGR


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Worker is the answer bro. That's when I put down anyhow.


----------



## Nikkilouise (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi
Can anybody help me. I have applied for my iec visa. I had my medical on the 6th May but still waiting to hear from visa people. Has anybody any idea how long it should take to process the medical part of the visa, I was told 3-4 weeks but it has now been 6 weeks. Also on the letter (which I manage to leave at the docs) it had an email address to use if you wanted any info, does anybody happen to have that address.


----------



## kgr32 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nikkilouise said:


> Hi
> Can anybody help me. I have applied for my iec visa. I had my medical on the 6th May but still waiting to hear from visa people. Has anybody any idea how long it should take to process the medical part of the visa, I was told 3-4 weeks but it has now been 6 weeks. Also on the letter (which I manage to leave at the docs) it had an email address to use if you wanted any info, does anybody happen to have that address.


Funnily enough i was just looking into the medical bit myself, wasnt sure if a ski/board instructor would need one as it states anyone that works around "people" for more than 3 hours a day would, however BUNAC site says this;

Medicals
If you intend to work in healthcare, teaching childcare, you will need to
have a Canadian Government approved medical before your visa is
issued. You do not need a medical if you intend to work as a ski instructor.
This costs approximately £180 (payable to the doctor) and will extend the
application process by approximately 5 weeks.

Also looks like it should extend your app by 5 weeks??? if that helps!


----------



## Nikkilouise (Jun 24, 2011)

kgr32 said:


> Funnily enough i was just looking into the medical bit myself, wasnt sure if a ski/board instructor would need one as it states anyone that works around "people" for more than 3 hours a day would, however BUNAC site says this;
> 
> Medicals
> If you intend to work in healthcare, teaching childcare, you will need to
> ...


Thanks. I've been offered a job as an Au Pair that starts on the 4th Aug, so I want to get the flight booked. It will be 6 weeks on Tuesday, so it hopefully it should come soon. If anybody has a letter with the email address on it it would be appreciated.


----------



## Nikkilouise (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi 
I have finally got my visa, my flight is booked and the last thing I need is medical / travel insurance. I have no idea where / who to get it from. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nikkilouise said:


> Hi
> I have finally got my visa, my flight is booked and the last thing I need is medical / travel insurance. I have no idea where / who to get it from. Any help would be appreciated.


Congratulations to you. I booked my travel insurance with
Endsleigh insurance limited.
They also work along side BUNAC 
£440 for 12 months cover.
£620 with skiing and snow boarding.
Good luck and enjoy your stay.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Try travelsupermarket and some of the other price comparison websites. I think there is some basic things which the insurance needs to cover. From my application form:



> Before buying insurance, make sure that the policy:
> • covers health care/hospitalisation/repatriation;
> • is valid for all of Canada (North America, Canada/USA or worldwide coverage);
> • is valid for the duration of your work permit in Canada.
> ...


Pretty much all insurance should cover this. Choose "gap year" or "backpacker" insurance type if standard insurance will not allow you to choose long dates.


----------



## Nikkilouise (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi
Have looked at standard insurance. With a year multi-holiday insurance you can have as many trips as you like, but each trip can only be for a max of 90 days before you have to return to the UK.


----------



## Nikkilouise (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi
Have looked at the multi-trip insurance but it is not suitable. It allows you to take as many trips as you like, but each trip must be no longer than 90 days. I had not thought about backpackers / gap year insurance so will have a look at them.
Thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure, that's why i say look at the "gap year" or "backpacker" holiday options.

Go Travel Insurance - Backpacker Insurance
Only up to 12 months

Travel Insurance | Compare Cheap Holiday Insurance Quotes - moneysupermarket.com
Up to 18 months apparently, they will filter the insurers for you

Travel Insurance - Compare Cheap Holiday Insurance | Compare The Market
Click annual quote then select backpacker option, up to 18 months

I used Amex for a 6 month backpacking holiday to South East Asia and that cost £105 a few years back... but North America is notoriously expensive for this kind of thing.

Just did a search with comparethemarket - 13 months, from 1 Aug 11 for 30 year old male for Worldwide inc North America - from £240... but you would need to check the small print to make sure you can work in what ever field you want to and it covers everything else you need (some exclude manual labour, some will exclude working in ski fields but generally office work is ok).

Let us know what quotes you get.

Hope that helps.


EDIT: Cross post! Just read your reply...


----------



## CLmcKaig (Aug 26, 2011)

*WHP Visa*



Hello,

I recently recieved an email from the IEC in Paris saying they have recieved my payment from the Embassy in Paris, and my details will now be passed over to the High Commision of Canada in London.

Can anyone fill me in on how long this takes and what they do at the high commision in order to decide if you will recieve the Visa or not?

Many thanks,

Chris:confused2:


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine took 3 weeks, but it seems like it really varies quite a bit. From posts I've read, most are around that sort of time but some have taken over 2 months...

I have no idea what the criteria is for deciding, I guess just background and verification checks, I would imagine that they randomly select people to further verify bank funds and the other information you provided. If you meet the criteria (i.e. under 30 and without any criminal convictions) then I can't see why you would be refused.


----------



## CLmcKaig (Aug 26, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Mine took 3 weeks, but it seems like it really varies quite a bit. From posts I've read, most are around that sort of time but some have taken over 2 months...
> 
> I have no idea what the criteria is for deciding, I guess just background and verification checks, I would imagine that they randomly select people to further verify bank funds and the other information you provided. If you meet the criteria (i.e. under 30 and without any criminal convictions) then I can't see why you would be refused.


Thanks!!

Thats been a week now. Hopefully find out shortly.

The waiting period is the worst. Thanks for your response


----------

